# 3.2.0 M6 verweigert Workspace



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe nach dem Update auf M6 ein merkwürdiges Phänomen: wenn ich Eclipse "normal" starte, dann werden alle Einstellungen aus dem Workspace ignoriert und ich habe überall Defaulteinstellungen. Nur wenn ich Eclipse jedesmal (!) mit der Option "-clean" starte, verhält es sich (fast) wie gehabt.
Merkwürdig auch: wenn ich per "switch workspace" den Workspace wechsle, erscheint links unten an der Textbox ein Stern. Ich werden auch nicht gefragt, ob ich den Workspace zu meinem "Default Workspace" machen möchte.
Allerdings klappt das Wechseln durchaus. Wenn ich ohne "-clean" starte, kann ich mit "switch workspace" ebenfalls zu einem funktionierenden Workspace mit meinen Einstellungen wechseln. Ein "-d <workspace>" als Option funktioniert dagegen nicht.

Habe Eclipse in ein komplett neues Verzeichnis kopiert und dann mit "-clean" gestartet. Bereits beim zweiten Start trat das o.g. Problem auf.

Intern meldet sich der M6 übrigens als "3.2.0.v20060329-1600-znkkvc87raMsMW5". Auch etwas merkwürdig...

Ideen?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (14. Apr 2006)

Bei mir hatte es Probleme den Workspace zu speichern beim schließen. Mehr habe ich noch nicht festgestellt.
Habs nur einmal auf und wieder zu gemacht


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (15. Apr 2006)

Ich vermute ja auch, daß es den Workspace aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht überschreiben kann/will. So würde ich jedenfalls den (undokumentierten) Stern beim Workspace-Dialog interpretieren. Aber wenn selbst ein "-clean" nur temporär hilft, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## byte (15. Apr 2006)

Was kann denn dieser Milestone besonderes, dass ihr euch das antut?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (15. Apr 2006)

Ach naja, ist doch immer ein schönes Gefühl, 'ne neue Version zu haben 
Außerdem hoffe ich immer (vergeblich) auf bessere Versionen des VE und die neuesten VE Releases setzen meist einen aktuellen Milestone voraus.
Außerdem waren die letzten Milestones eigentlich immer völlig stabil und unproblematisch. Das ist eigentlich der erste, mit dem ich Probleme habe.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (15. Apr 2006)

Und ich dachte vielleicht das es schneller beim starten etc. wird


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (21. Apr 2006)

Lag übrigens wirklich an M6 - mit RC1 ist wieder alles ok.
Und startet jetzt auch viel schneller   :bae:


----------

